# How many black moor in a 55 gallon tank and compatibility.



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got a new 55 gallon tank and i wanna know how many black moor can i put in the tank but just in case i can't put more than one, i would like to get some good tank mates.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd do 3-4, with at least double filtration. Not much can go in with goldfish, except other goldfish. Rosy red minnows might work.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Dojo loaches make excellent tank mates for goldfish. Many people keep their goldfish in community tanks. Many community fish are not as "tropical" as we think, but there is this obsession that they need 80 degree water. Mid 70s is a good temp for the majority of the fish available in the hobby. I've seen many people say you can't keep plecos with goldfish, and yet lots of people do without any issues whatsoever. The concern is that the pleco will start sucking on the goldfish. Yes, it happens. RARELY. Is such a rare occurrence enough to tell people they can't do it? Not in my book. 

Very few thing in fish keeping are for certain. What works for one person for years may not work for the next - no two tanks are identical. If a small chance of something going wrong is enough to make you not want to do it, then don't do it. If an large chance of it working is enough to make you try, then try. Seems like people are so afraid to try things in this hobby. As long as you are smart about it, I say go ahead and give it a shot. It's the only way to learn.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I've also done goldfish in a community tank, but here are my problems with that sort of setup:
1) Goldfish get BIG. Even fancies are large enough to eat many of the common community type fish. Also, goldfish are bullies. They'll most likely end up playing with smaller fish, stressing them out.
2) Goldfish excrete a LOT of ammonia, and most community fish are more sensitive to ammonia than goldies.
3) Goldfish are piggies: they'll eat all the food that you mean to give to the other fish, so you'll have to be very vigilant to make sure everyone is getting fed.
4) The amount of filtration/current needed in a goldfish tank can be difficult for many other fish to deal with.
5) Goldfish are destructive. Any and all decor will be rearranged up to several times a day, and any and all live plants will be food. I've had some success with anubias in goldfish tanks, but anything else was gone the next morning.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd just stick with 3 telescopes in that tank. Four would be the max you could have, and with that you'll be battling nitrates around the clock.


----------

